# Purple feathers



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I don't know how I did this combo but this chick has purple feathers... I hatched 5 chicks from my barnyard coop. Rooster is a rir langshan mix. The hen could be ee, barnevelder, welsummer or ameracauna.


























Sent from my SM-G900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Looks like a sheen to me. What's the age?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

They are 6 weeks old.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Cool!!!Mine have purple,green and/or blue sheens.Some have 2 colors,especially the solid black ones.They have to be in a certain light for it to fully show but when it does,it's spectacular.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I wish I knew how I got the sheen

Sent from my SM-G900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

The sheen is a sign of good health and nutrition.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

That is good to know

Sent from my SM-G900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------

